# Predator Adoption available



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Up for adoption is this adorable predator. Free for the taking....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

No expert but that looks to me to be a "very well fed"(Fat!) domestic canine!Maybe German Shepard)? If a yote?, probably the healthiest looking one I've ever seen-alive or dead! All the ones I've seen looked like "Wiley"- skinny as a rail, bedraggled, ruffled fur, nasty!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep you're definitely not an expert… That's a coyote.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Coyote bigger than chit!


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

That's a nice coyote with a good coat.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Yep, Thats a yote, bushy tail says it all.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been trying to adopt one myself for a while. I want him to sit pretty like this.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

The cousin is also available


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Those are some fat n' happy song dogs. Been livin large on an all you can eat buffet of all the local rabbits,pheasants and young deer. When youre ready to put together a drive let us know. Im sure you could get a few volunteers


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

My Cat Reversed The Roles On This Coyote He Loves That Rug !


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

This one wanted to be a pet I think. It’s also a fine example of how healthy and beautiful a yote can be. Still, there is nothing better than a dead one but you gotta respect it. It’s almost like he wanted the guy to follow him. His pack was probably just over the hill waiting lol. There is a language caution. Delete if not allowed.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> No expert but that looks to me to be a "very well fed"(Fat!) domestic canine!Maybe German Shepard)? If a yote?, probably the healthiest looking one I've ever seen-alive or dead! All the ones I've seen looked like "Wiley"- skinny as a rail, bedraggled, ruffled fur, nasty!


with all the young deer around they eat pretty good. on off times of the yr they feed on anything including pets.
sherman


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Update: These 5 were adopted when an all out frenzy happened early before daylight last week. They were going ballistic that night.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

turkeyt said:


> View attachment 330737
> View attachment 330739
> View attachment 330741
> View attachment 330743
> Update: These 5 were adopted when an all out frenzy happened early before daylight last week. They were going ballistic that night.


Almost got enough to make a coat for your wife. I had a boss with a coyote coat 30 years ago. Very warm and lovely. Probably $4,000 back in 1985


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Now they're good coyotes


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

turkeyt said:


> View attachment 330737
> View attachment 330739
> View attachment 330741
> View attachment 330743
> Update: These 5 were adopted when an all out frenzy happened early before daylight last week. They were going ballistic that night.


Your deer hunting just got 500% Better!
Speaking of all out "ballistics", I was out with my dog in the front yard late one night last week. Cut corn and bean fields across the street with a woodlot to the NW of me. Off in the distance, some emergency vehicle sirens in that same direction went off in unison and the whole pack went off!!(must hurt their ears/hearing?!) As long as I heard the sirens, I could hear the yotes, had to be a dozen? of them going off together!(Pup got real nervous and headed for the house)! Soon as the sirens were inaudible, they were quiet again! Have had this experience several times at night in past years! Gives you a feeling there are 'Way more out there' than you might have thought!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

CJ they will do that with sirens and especially train horns will light em up too! Every time im outside and hear either my ears 'perk' up to listen.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Kind of like getting a turkey to "shock" gobble to give away his location. I think with coyotes it is the same, just makes them respond to sirens or trains when they hear that? Good way to locate Coyotes before setting up to call.


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

It only takes two or three to sound like 12. There's rarely as many as you think when you hear them.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Kenlow1 said:


> Kind of like getting a turkey to "shock" gobble to give away his location. I think with coyotes it is the same, just makes them respond to sirens or trains when they hear that? Good way to locate Coyotes before setting up to call.


I've heard both 'yotes and gobblers sound off to sirens, whistles, and even the sound of a door slamming!


----------

